# Mud larking on The Thames



## Mat (Dec 5, 2020)

I love watching her series and it amazes me how much was tossed into The Thames over the hundreds of years.  There are special locations that old well known places existed and she finds some of the most interesting objects.  Give it a watch and be sure and subscribe to her channel that way you can see all the entries she has done.  She also takes the scraps like pottery and glass items that are broken and makes pretty displays.  You will love it !


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks interesting.


----------

